# One bad apple....



## isabel (Jun 28, 2008)

I've been caring for a very small group of ferals (3-4 cats max). In the past 2 days, a very aggressive newcomer has started coming by at feeding time. I'm not convinced he's feral -- he doesn't shy away from me when I come outside and he has an awful lot of weight on him for a city feral in the dead of winter. He also never seems interested in the food, just the other cats.

The problem is he's attacking the other cats. Not in a playful way -- in a howling, hissing, stalking, claws-in-the-hindquarters-to-drag-them-down way. He's attacked one older cat and chased off at full tilt my youngest kitten. I've chased him off both times but that results in all the cats scattering in a chaotic panic and no one came back until the next day. It was 2 deg F last night, and I don't want my "normal" group frightened away from their food, water, and warm shelters in this terrible weather.

How do I get rid of the one bad apple (who I'm pretty sure is someone's pet or a runaway) without scaring off everyone??


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Weve had that happen in managed colonies. Most likely this cat isnt neutered so he is acting like a dominate Tom. I know its frustrating what is going on but dont take it personal towards the cat. Just S/N him or her might make a difference!

Big Guy, is a cat that showed up terrorizing one of our colony. After we trapped him & neutered him & dealt with his health problems turned out to be a very loving cat. He now is living in a home and sleeps at the end of his peoples bed each night. 

I posted his story from the time we trapped him to his happy ending! Just wanted to tell you dont give up hope. There are answers for your dominate guy!


http://catforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=47943


----------

